# what kind of rats are my girls?



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

Can someone help as im not sure what type of rats my girls are, hooded etc? and im not sure what color tagen is? any info would be great xxx


















Tegan









Darcie


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

they both appear to be what is called rex (curly coat, not smooth) but the pics are a little fuzzy. Maybe they are still shedding their baby fur & they are smooth coat. Age & additional pics would help.

color is very hard to tell across the net & by pics because of camera resolution, flash & our computer monitors. 

but one appears to be blue mismarked berkshire with a blaze & the ears look a little low on the head so she may be a dumbo 

& the other looks to be a black hooded with standard ear 


Both are very cute!


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks alot for that info, i only got them on saturday and don't know much about them. i was told they are sisters and are 6 months old but i think they are a little younger than that. i was also told they are both dumbo.

Dont mean to sound stupid but what does mismarked mean?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Only one looks dumbo to me...


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

so if only one is dumbo is it likely they are not sisters? x


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

No, you can have dumbo and not in the same litter. They can still be sisters.

Mismarked means that in, comparison to the rat show standards, the marking is not 100% perfect. I'd call your berk a 'variberk' myself... unless that is skin and not fur? Is her fur rather thin/falling out?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

variberk

thats the word I was looking for... Thanks Forensic

when it comes to the "mismarked" varieties I think they are some of the most unusual & most interesting

besides, if it weren't for them we would see so many of the new varieties that are popping up


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> No, you can have dumbo and not in the same litter. They can still be sisters.
> 
> Mismarked means that in, comparison to the rat show standards, the marking is not 100% perfect. I'd call your berk a 'variberk' myself... unless that is skin and not fur? Is her fur rather thin/falling out?


sorry for hijacking the thread op. just a quick question...

Forensic... Does that mean you can have a regular rattie AND a dumbo rattie in the same litter if like the dads a dumbo and the moms not..
Or one litter of regular ratties and a second litter of all dumbos...
thanks


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

Her fur is a little thin. 

They have both got a check up at the vets tomorrow just to make sure they are all healthy as i only got them saturday.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

there both gorgeous but that dumbo really gets me..awwwwwww i wanna snuggle!


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

They are both great and have made themselves right at home in 3 days but tegan the dumbo is the one that will sit and cuddle where as darcie would much rarther explore everything :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

daisy184 said:


> sorry for hijacking the thread op. just a quick question...
> 
> Forensic... Does that mean you can have a regular rattie AND a dumbo rattie in the same litter if like the dads a dumbo and the moms not..
> Or one litter of regular ratties and a second litter of all dumbos...
> thanks


Dumbo is, I believe, recessive. So if both parents carry 'dumbo', let's say, they they could throw dumbos and standards in the same litter.

Both parents may even appear, phenotypically, to be standard.

The reason I asked about the fur was I was wondering if she was a double-rex.


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

Whats a double-rex? :?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Their fur falls out, essentially, it may grow back or stay gone.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

it looks that these girls are mature enough that if their fur were to fall out it would have done so by now

typically on the ones that lose their fur, it never really fills out to begin with & it will begin to thin out by 3 weeks of age (most typical but of course not always the case)

Once Tegan-Darcie posts some better pics maybe we can tell if the coats are rex-y or if they were just having a bad hair day (in between molts/losing baby fuzz)


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

Their fur falls out? 8O 
so she would be bald? sorry if i sound shocked i knew you could get hairless rats but i didn't know if they had fur they could lose it!

At what age would they lose their fur? I was told when i got them that they are 6 months old but I think they are younger so does my vet!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

At that age I doubt they'd lose it entirely, even if they aren't 6 months they don't look too horribly young. Some lose it and grow it back constantly.

If you don't feel that's the case though, I'd have the vet check for mites, possibly?


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

I have had them a week and i doesn't look like its falling out it just looks a bit thin, they were both checked at the vets and he said they both look fine and he doesn't think they have mites but if they start scratching alot to take them back.

My vet said he thinks they are about 12 weeks old does anyone have any ideas how old they look?

i will post some better pics on here over the weekend!

I love them both to bits already, well i loved them the moment i saw them but they have seteled in so well in a week!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

does the hair just seem short in places? ... like the back of neck?


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

Umm no not really, it seems a little thinner behind her ears but the rest seems even!


----------

